# Läuft Anno 1800 auf meinem Laptop?



## scharan72 (2. Mai 2019)

*Läuft Anno 1800 auf meinem Laptop?*

Guten Tag,

Ich bin normalerweise ein Konsolen Gamer, benutze aber den Laptop meines Vaters um ein paar Strategie zu spielen, das man diese nicht auf der Konsole (Ps4) spielen kann.
Ein gutes Strategie Spiel welches ich mal gerne spielen würde,anstatt es auf Youtube zu gucken, wäre Anno 1800.
Nachdem ich mir die Anforderungen angeguckt habe, stellt sich mir die frage ob das Spiel bei mir auch laufen würden.
Obwohl ich weiß, das ich das Spiel nicht in 1080p spielen kann, stellt sich mir die frage ob es auf 720p laufen würde .
Meine Komponenten:
Intel I5-4200U
8 GB Ram
Nividia Gt730M
Windows 10 64-bit

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für  eure antworten 

Noch einen schönen Tag euch!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. Mai 2019)

Also der Ram genügt, der Prozessor ist auch fit genug.

Problem ist der Grafikchip. An dem kann es tatsächlich scheitern. 
Es sollte mindestens eine Intel HD620 bzw. eine AMD Vega 10, für 720p bei 30fps auf niedrigen Einstellungen, verbaut sein.
Wenn man danach gehen würde, würde ich sagen das es leider schlecht aussieht 

Aber vielleicht hat hier ja noch jemand anderes versucht mit einer GT730M oder vergleichbaren Grafikkarte Anno 1800 zu spielen und kann aus seiner Erfahrung berichten


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. Mai 2019)

Sry, doppelpost


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2019)

ich fürchte es geht nicht, ich hab eine 940m in meinem Laptop, und da hakt es auch schon gewaltig.


----------



## BlackRaven79 (26. Mai 2019)

Frage wäre auch was für ein Speicher. 8 GB Ram sagt nicht viel aus. ^^ Aber Grafik sollte haken, wenn du Glück hast, läuft es hakend, aber weiß nicht, ob sich das dafür lohnt.


----------

